# LCD touch-screen learning remote control



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

This Philips model PM8FS LCD touchscreen digital learning remote (picture attached) is supposed to work with 8 devices. The problem is it won't work with my Panasonic DVR model DMR-ES15. It will work partially with it if I program the remote as the DVR being a DVD device and not a DVR device for the panasonic DVR; but I cannot do any of the record functions with the LCD remote an perhaps other functions of the DVR remote I haven't tried with the LCD touchscreen remote.

The instructions don't give any codes for the Panasonic DVR. And they give only 3 brands with one code each for the remote; and these 3 under the "DVR" code category have two of them as Tivo devices.
I've tried sending the signal to record on the DVR from the top of the DVR remote into the bottom of the LCD remote and the indication was the signal was accepted. Accept there is no 'record' button in the DVD device menu. I believe I may have added a 'rec' button to the DVD screen, but it still didn't work.

The remote does work with my RCA VCR, RCA TV ,and Motorola cable box. So potentially I could eliminate 3 remotes out of the four and use only two: the DVR remote and the Philips digital learning LCD touchscreen remote. But I want a remote that works with all 4 devices so I only need one remote instead of 2-4.

picture of my remote : Philips Digital learning remote with LCD touchscreen
http://www.avdeals.com/remotes/pm8fs.htm

Does anyone know of a remote similar to this which in your remote manual has key codes to try for a panasonic DVR and also a Motorola cable box?

I prefer not have a Philips as their customer rep I called today was very uninterested in helping me. She didn't give the number to the department (which is another company, Gemini, which supports remotes until I asked her twice for some other place to contact after she told me her department and no one else at Philips supports remotes. And it wasn't an option on the tech support phone menu either at Philips.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

have you tried contacting Philips to see if there's an update available for the remote?


----------



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hellow Sir,

Well, Philips said they didn't support it anymore but referred me to another company named Gemini. But since the remote does not have a USB port, no new codes could be entered from the internet. I believe this remote is discontinued because it is not on Philips web site.

My dad has already taken it back to the store. I told him the Logitech Harmony 676 looked like a good one to try since I saw information about codes for 175,000 devices are available on the web from Logitech for these remotes which can connect to the computer via USB and automatically download the codes for my dad's exact model numbers of equipment. 

It was only another $20 online. Except it is not totally LCD which my dad liked because of the blue backlight for easy use in nighttime viewing without turning on a light to see the remote.

Thanks for your help,
Ryan


----------

